# to fat?



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jun 12, 2006)

can someone tell me if my new females which i have just recieved are to fat..
compared to the boys i have here they are,,they seem like different frogs
baz


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 12, 2006)

HAHAHAHAA it looks like a sumo wrestler!


----------



## alby (Jun 12, 2006)

god dammm i dont know much about frogs but maybe shes alittle over weight too many roaches for that girl


----------



## bikiescum2003 (Jun 12, 2006)

all i can say is WOW


----------



## NativeScales (Jun 12, 2006)

The word fat is being polite ssssnakeman, they are huge. :shock:


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jun 12, 2006)

i thought they looked healthy when i saw the pics on herptrader,so i snapped them up.i needed some females anyway,,i might put them on a diet huh


----------



## bam_bam (Jun 12, 2006)

if they had the biggestloser for frogs id be entering them in it they are huge fat lol dont cut it they are obese


----------



## bikiescum2003 (Jun 12, 2006)

at some point i think i would of said " hang on a minute these are getting fat"


----------



## cwarren72 (Jun 12, 2006)

wouldn't the French love to get a hold of them lol


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jun 12, 2006)

i just got them today and i was hoping for a serious ,informative reply..  
baz


----------



## Spike14 (Jun 12, 2006)

looks like those tree frogs havent seen a tree in a long time :wink:


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jun 12, 2006)

just took these two pics for comparison,
the lighter green fatter one is the new female,,the darker leaner one is my 12 y/o male..if hes anything like me he likes a girl with meat on her bones


----------



## jessop (Jun 12, 2006)

*.*

Nice pics sssnakeman! They do look a little on the healthy side :lol: Most of the ones i have seen are definately not that big. You just got lucky i think! :wink:


----------



## Vat69 (Jun 12, 2006)

Although I have no experience with frogs, I'd say that the females have obvious large fat deposits and are over weight. I know it's probably better for breeding females to be a little 'chubsy' but I'm sure when you get them on a feeding routine the same as your 'fit' male they should get back to a normal weight.
Plus maybe they never got any room to move around at their previous house? I doubt frogs do all that much moving in general but perhaps you giving them more things to climb in might make a difference?

Oh, they're all totally cute btw. Do you have pics of your setup? I've always wanted frogs but I'm too lazy for aquatic animals. :roll:


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jun 12, 2006)

they love newspaper a big water bowl and a place to hide..to easy


----------



## Spike14 (Jun 12, 2006)

Love the gold fish mate!!


----------



## mindthesole (Jun 12, 2006)

I think they are cute frogs...festively plump or undernourished...shouldnt matter!


----------



## Vat69 (Jun 12, 2006)

That's such a more simple set-up than I thought was needed! Naww they're so adorable!  
How do you regulate humidity?


----------



## mindthesole (Jun 12, 2006)

one question....what is the average life span of a green tree frog?


----------



## jordo (Jun 12, 2006)

Yes they are to fat (the females), a lot of people feed there frogs heaps of pinkies, this is only okay as a treat because they contain too much fat and aren't really a part of the frogs natural prey, crickets are probably the best food to reduce there size a bit. Obese reptiles (and probably frogs) don't tend to live as long as those that are average weight. However I have no evidence this is JMO.
And nice set up you got there, the fish look great.
Jordo


----------



## bikiescum2003 (Jun 12, 2006)

was told flys are great for exersize. might wanna give that a go see what happends


----------



## mindthesole (Jun 12, 2006)

It's cool to think of ways to come up with exercises for your pets! Brilliant idea! I do wonder though,....if anyone could share...what kind of exercise routines have u planned for your lil pets?


----------



## Magpie (Jun 12, 2006)

> Yes they are to fat (the females), a lot of people feed there frogs heaps of pinkies, this is only okay as a treat because they contain too much fat and aren't really a part of the frogs natural prey, crickets are probably the best food to reduce there size a bit. Obese reptiles (and probably frogs) don't tend to live as long as those that are average weight. However I have no evidence this is JMO.
> And nice set up you got there, the fish look great.
> Jordo




Pinkies have nothing to do with it.
I have 5 males GTF's, two are fat, one is plump and two are lean. they all get the same diet of roaches, roaches and roaches.
Each frog is diferent and some will eat more than others and some will exercise more than others.
Mine get fed about twice a week, yet 2 of them would be approaching the size of that female.


----------



## mindthesole (Jun 12, 2006)

Do vets these days give liposuction?


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jun 12, 2006)

> How do you regulate humidity?


i have 60 w purple night globe over the top of exoterra tanks and a large bowl of water in the bottom in the summer i turn off the light and also i keep the tanks near windows


> one question....what is the average life span of a green tree frog?


im told 25 years but im thinking it could be longer,ive had my males for close to 14 years and they look pretty fit


> Yes they are to fat (the females), a lot of people feed there frogs heaps of pinkies,


my males get mice every 2 to 3 months,the rest of the time its crix and whatever inverts i can catch in the mothtrap



> was told flys are great for exersize.


 yes i give moths and huntsmans(sorry nome) for exersize


----------



## Tsidasa (Jun 12, 2006)

do they hurt the fish?


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jun 12, 2006)

mostly they just scare the fish,they dont swim after them ,sometimes they will throw them selves against the water bowl in reaction to sudden fishy movements,they are usually well fed enough not to worry about eating them


----------



## mindthesole (Jun 12, 2006)

Thanks, sssssnakeman! Long live froggies!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jun 13, 2006)

> Pinkies have nothing to do with it.
> I have 5 males GTF's, two are fat, one is plump and two are lean. they all get the same diet of roaches, roaches and roaches.
> Each frog is diferent and some will eat more than others and some will exercise more than others.
> Mine get fed about twice a week, yet 2 of them would be approaching the size of that female.


thanks for that magpie,do you think this would be a hereditary/metabolic thing??


----------



## raptor (Jun 13, 2006)

Way too fat will probably eat the small males


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jun 13, 2006)

im worried about that to raptor,or vica versa,the males actively would hunt down an adult mouse and eat it,im going to wait at least 2 weeks before intoducing them and even then im going to have them separated by glass,so they can watch each other eat and get used to each other,then ill be watching them like a hawk,,hopefully nobody will get eaten


----------



## Moreliaman (Jun 13, 2006)

I reckon you could take those 2 frogs down to weight watchers &amp; get a group discount !! :lol: 
Atleast no-one can say they arent well fed :wink:


----------



## Magpie (Jun 13, 2006)

If the females could fit the males in their maouth, i would not put them in together.
I would not worry too much about the males eating the females, I've seen mine grab each others heads before when one has had a roach in it's mouth. They spit it back out soon enough


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jun 13, 2006)

happens here all the time to , i pmsl when it does to,
they are all roughly the same size so the worst they could do is probably give each other a nasty suck
baz
im keeping them in seperate clear containers in case the new ones might be carrying something mostly..
ill photograph the introduction to


----------



## jordo (Jun 13, 2006)

> Pinkies have nothing to do with it.


As I said just my opinion.




> my males get mice every 2 to 3 months


I'm talking about specific cases I have seen where frogs are feed mostly on pinkies, the occasional treat is OK though.


----------



## Scale_Addiction (Jun 13, 2006)

where do i start.

The "fat frogs" in question are magnificent green tree frogs (litoria splendida) not green tree frogs (Litoria caerulea)

they are meant to look like that.

females are naturally heavier than males in this species. 

i would say that their stomache is looking a little over sized, and a light diet may be in order, but they look pretty healthy all round.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jun 13, 2006)

> The "fat frogs" in question are magnificent green tree frogs (litoria splendida) not green tree frogs (Litoria caerulea)


if this is true ive wasted my time getting them for breeding huh


----------



## Scale_Addiction (Jun 13, 2006)

i've been in frogs for a while chief. they are definatly litoria splendida.

if someone sold these to you as standard GTFs, the need a kick up the a$$.

and yes. definatly don't breed the two species together.


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Jun 13, 2006)

lol...it is rather plump


----------



## Magpie (Jun 13, 2006)

I disagree aztec, the spots are white, the thighs and hands are not yellow.
What makes you sure it's a splendida?


----------



## aussiesnakelover (Jun 13, 2006)

my frogs try eat each other at feeding time all the time and they can swallow each but they only time they ever bite each othet is when at feeding time and if hey get 2 far down just pull em out, i would post pics because im intrested in what people think mine are and just to show you my set-up but i dunno how lol


----------



## aussiesnakelover (Jun 13, 2006)

ssssssnakeman what plant is in your cage?


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jun 13, 2006)

> ssssssnakeman what plant is in your cage?


its a $2 shop plastic plant,the frogs love the broad leaves



> I disagree aztec, the spots are white, the thighs and hands are not yellow.
> What makes you sure it's a splendida?


yes they are white under the 'hands' and belly and they have no white spots worth talking about


----------



## JasonL (Jun 16, 2006)

> The "fat frogs" in question are magnificent green tree frogs (litoria splendida) not green tree frogs (Litoria caerulea)


Are you kidding me?? they are caerulea! no if buts or maybes. I keep both species as well as chloris and can't see how anyone could mistake them. The female green tree frogs in question are a little fat and could probably do with little food over the next couple of years (depending on temps. they are kept in). It is true frogs fed mice get fat, but the problem stems from people over feeding them on mice or bugs as the frogs will almost never knock back food. Females will need to cary alittle weight to produce spawn, but breeding green tree frogs can be tricky and it's not just a matter of having a couple of pairs, you will need to set up a rain tank or wait for a hot stormy night (do you have those in melbourne). Red Eyes (chloris) on the other hand are easy to breed, but harder to keep. good luck, PM me if you need more info on breeding.


----------



## jordo (Jun 16, 2006)

> wait for a hot stormy night (do you have those in melbourne).


We usually get cold stormy nights :lol:


----------



## JungleRob (Jun 16, 2006)

ssssnakeman said:


> they love newspaper a big water bowl and a place to hide..to easy



Damn...imagine if pythons were that easy to look after! :lol: 

Great looking frogs Baz.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jun 16, 2006)

thanks jasonl,ill pm you later no doubt,ive got a rain tank made from 2ft /1ft fishtank ,should be big enough do you think?
thanks to all the others for their input ,heres a pic of the girls in a tank inside the boys enclosure,just getting to know each other 
ill post the introduction pics later,,should be fun..


----------



## JasonL (Jun 16, 2006)

the bigger the better but that may do. You will need to keep them dry and cold over winter. I use hollow logs or PVC tubing and cover the bottom in damp peat moss, you won't see them much for three months but the females will come out in spring full of spawn (can be seen as black speckles through their skin in front of their hind legs, at this time you need to keep the males away from them but in sight of them (over eager males can cause females to drop their spawn before it's ready) then by late spring/early summer introduce one male to females and keep the other close so they can hear each other. Use heated water and best on on night when you have a huge storm with thunder and heaps of rain. eggs take 24 hours to hatch if viable.


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 16, 2006)

lol Those guys, and gals, are way too porky! :lol: I find it a little unnecessary to go feeding them things like pink rats and mice. Mine ate nothing but moths and roaches &amp; brown beetles over the time I had them without a single problem. Personally I think some go overboard with getting them to eat bigger meals than is really necessary. Certainly I also believe it's important to hibernate them.

ps: on saying that, they don't look sickly. Quite jolly actually


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jun 16, 2006)

> my males get mice every 2 to 3 months,the rest of the time its crix and whatever inverts i can catch in the mothtrap


i dont think its to much and my males look great,,
the new females which are the 'overweight' ones have been fed nothing but crix,,

.


> Personally I think some go overboard with getting them to eat bigger meals than is really necessary.


watchoo talkin bout luke??


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 16, 2006)

Not talking about your care there Bazza, just generally speaking


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jun 16, 2006)

the introduction went off with out a hitch,
they are getting along fine now but ill watch them till i go to work ,then karen will keep an eye on them after that,,


----------



## timmy_crabb (Jun 16, 2006)

i just hope she dosent roll over, "and skinny was dead"


----------



## Julie-anne (Jun 25, 2006)

aw, she's cute, in a Cartman kinda way


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jun 25, 2006)

why are people so unkind? :? :wink:


----------



## Noxious (Jul 31, 2006)

How are they doing?

I have two huge GTF's (not overweights just very large)... 

Do yours croak much? When I changed my enclosure around from having a water dish at the bottom to having the whole bottom covered in water they croaked hardcore for about 3 nights. Their croak was not a pleasant one at all! overly loud and continuous!


----------



## waruikazi (Jul 31, 2006)

We have hundreds around our yard, after rain it is just about unbearable the ammount of noise they make!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jul 31, 2006)

they croak when theyr happy i reckon  
the two new girls are going great and have been losing weight nicely.
i just took this pic,lol, trying to get them to pose for a photo is qite a mission


----------



## tempest (Jul 31, 2006)

Gorgeous looking frogs ssssnakeman, regardless of their size. Some awesome photos too!


----------



## SLACkra (Jul 31, 2006)

nice frogs. they are all the same species right, the one on the right looks different compared to the others. 

andrew


----------



## koubee (Jul 31, 2006)

so these are the froggies you were telling me about at the pub, they are so cute Baz.
I want one, where can i find one? They are awesome little guys and girls.


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (Jul 31, 2006)

wooooh sumo frogs!!!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jul 31, 2006)

liz, a lot of people are selling young ones at the moment but if your new to frogs id recomend you get an older one as they seem to be a lot easier to keep healthy, ill ask around and see what can be done.
baz


----------



## Noxious (Jul 31, 2006)

How are they sexed?


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jul 31, 2006)

when they start making a noise the males have a different sound to the females but apart from that in never to sure .i used to know someone who would pick up a gtf and gently roll his finger across its tummy to try to get a croak out of it then he would say what sex it was..i was always a bit skeptical of this  hi anthony if your out there
baz


----------



## Noxious (Jul 31, 2006)

Cheers for the reply, was just wondering the sex of mine. Will have to grab a few more just to make sure I have both sexes then try my hand at breeding. Cute buggers when small... mine have turned into biters when hungry! only funny because it doesnt hurt. They will latch on to the end of my finger and 'slap' my fingers! great animals.

Alex


----------



## koubee (Jul 31, 2006)

Thanks Baz. Appreciate it


----------



## mertle (Jul 31, 2006)

Great looking froggies there sssnakeman!!

I might have to get one soon, there is a really big one in a shop I know of for 65 bucks, is that a good price???


----------



## olivehydra (Jul 31, 2006)

Weight Gain 4000. "Follow your dream. You can reach your goals, I'm living proof.............beefcake, BEEFCAKE"


----------



## Kersten (Jul 31, 2006)

Where's my damn cheesypoofs Olive?


----------



## olivehydra (Jul 31, 2006)

Kersten said:


> Where's my damn cheesypoofs Olive?



BAD KITTY


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jul 31, 2006)

Cartman: You seem a little irritable, Kyle. You got some sand in your vagina?
Kyle: There's no sand in my vagina!


----------



## SLACkra (Jul 31, 2006)

hehe if those two frogs start beating up hippies then you definatly have eric cartman frogs

Cartman: Hippies.They're everywhere. They wanna save the earth, but all they do is smoke pot and smell 
bad. 

Officer Barbrady: You can't just lock 63 people in your basement.
Cartman: They're not people, they're hippies! 

Cartman: M'am, I'm here to check your house for parasites ... apparently, you have hippies.


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Jul 31, 2006)

How cute are they! 

Our frogs are a fair bit smaller- but just as cute  I wanna know how to get them to make babies....I'm probably too late this year- they've been in a warm tank (and still are). I'm always worried about killing them- we've had temps at like 1-2 degrees recently....I don't think they'd do too well at those temps...


----------

